# teaching my dog to use a treadmill



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I am having surgery soon that will have me off my feet for a month or more. Wallaby's leash manners are still not what I'd like them to be, especially when other people are walking him. And he is my dog, after all, I still should/want to be the one in charge of exercising him.

I don't know how many, if any, of you use a treadmill for your dogs [I feel like I read a post by magicre about this but now can't find it] but I need some pointers on how to train him to like it/use it, he's seen me walking/running on it and is not afraid, but I don't want to do this wrong and then have him be scared of it or hate it.


----------

